# Nass today



## o3jeff (May 15, 2010)

Kinda last minute, but plans changed and looking to ride at 10 or 11 the latest. Easy 5-8 mile ride(Hinnemans > 69'er and then see)


----------



## MR. evil (May 15, 2010)

No can do. I hope to be able to ride by Tues or Thursday next week. The knee doesn't hurt anymore but instill don't have full range of motion.


----------



## o3jeff (May 15, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> No can do. I hope to be able to ride by Tues or Thursday next week. The knee doesn't hurt anymore but instill don't have full range of motion.



Sounds like it's a goodtime to finish up the cabinet project.


----------



## MR. evil (May 15, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like it's a goodtime to finish up the cabinet project.



I have atleast 2 more weeks on that project.


----------



## Trev (May 15, 2010)

out today as well, company for the weekend.

Also, looked at an apartment today, N end of Bristol, less then 10 mins from Nass area.. might be hitting Nass a bit more frequently this year. At least Case is still the same drive


----------



## severine (May 15, 2010)

Wish I had gotten up earlier and seen this. Wanted to get out on the bike today but hung out with the family instead. How was the ride, Jeff?


----------



## WoodCore (May 15, 2010)

Rode through the valley of the ferns today.....







Looking forward to getting back out there for another pedal tomorrow!


----------



## bvibert (May 15, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Rode through the valley of the ferns today.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool shot!  Is that in the trail that you've been working on?


----------



## WoodCore (May 15, 2010)

Nope !


----------



## bvibert (May 15, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Nope !



Okay, then I give up.


----------



## MLegg (May 16, 2010)

*Instant Classic*



bvibert said:


> Cool shot!  Is that in the trail that you've been working on?



Woodcore - rode the new one. Several times better than original walk-through! Will become an instant classic. Beautiful job. Especially like how you addressed the stream crossing. I too, thought the pic was from in there.


----------



## WoodCore (May 16, 2010)

Thanks! Still have some work to do in there but it is finally starting to roll pretty nice. Hoping to start phase II shortly. BTW the picture with the ferns was taken up on the "Tent" Trail. First time riding it yesterday and it's real pretty in that section for sure! Hope to see you out on the trails soon. :beer:


----------

